# "System Failed CPU Test"



## rebbi (8. Dezember 2004)

Genau diese Meldung bekomm ich, wenn ich den PC starten will.

Asus A8V Deluxe Wireless Edition, angeblich Revision 2.0
AMD Athlon 64 3200
512 MB Corsair-RAM VS PC3200 CL2,5
Graka etc is ja eh unwichtig ...

Also, der Prozessor scheint in Ordnung zu sein, alle Pins da, nix verbogen ... hab echt kein Peil was da falsch gelaufen sein könnte.

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, was da falsch sein könnte?  

Danke für eure Hilfe!

mfG rebbi


----------



## rebbi (9. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich erledigt.

Hab noch nie n Mainboard gehabt, das 2 Stromkabel gebraucht hat  

Hatte also nur den Hauptstecker vom Netzteil ans Mainboard angeschlossen, da musste aber zusätzlich noch n kleiner 4pin-Stecker angeschlossen werden. Irgendwie hab ich das scheinbar beim zigmaligen durchlesen des Handbuchs übersehen  

mfG rebbi


----------

